# Wood Gloat



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*New Guinea Rosewood.*

Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,








and when I dressed a bit of it this is what I found.


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


I'd never heard of NGR before I started reading your posts … you seem to get some really nice boards out of it …. nice


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


You have your fun timbers and I have mine lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Do another! Lets see what's in it)


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


I seem to spend as much time checking out whats in the back ground as I do the subject of the pics. That is some interesting grain I hope there are alot of the boards that way.

Rick


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


im happy for you ,
you work hard , 
enjoy it !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Bro. U work harder than me and I hope you enjoy things as much as I do!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


naw ….

i just think harder than me ,
then i work 
less !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Nice haul of lumber.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


looks delightful with such nice large grain pattern it would make a wonderful piece of furniture

how dark does it go when sealed

Hooky


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


For the timber after finish Check this out


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Some great looking timber. I guess it has the rosewood smell when worked.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Hey Larry,
Good snare mate…..nice one.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Whew know that something to gloat about!!!!!!!!! Like Topamax said do another do another!!! Will it patina get as dark and the South American rosewoods also is it as dense as my head.LOL…Just check out the vanity top that a lot of glory for the bathroom. I would like a wine cabinet make by Friday thank you…great find and work as always…Blkcherry


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Hi Larry,

Very nice haul!

Also, I like your slogan.

Lee


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


I'll trade you some Bubinga


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


i'll up the anty ,
2 sheets of particle board !


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Larry you could send me some of that LOL….......

Thats a great stock find and looks very nice milled

Andy


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


VERY nice!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


I'll up the anty, 4 sheets of veneer particle board if I can find any!


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Looks very similar to Canarywood. Any relation? Canary comes from South America. It looks almost identical.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Nice score on that wood. That vanity is just fantastic!

Thanks for gloating!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Ok now the top you linked to is perfect to show of what i was saying about the grain

now i wonder how long it will take to drive from perth to come and get some LOL

Hooky


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Guinea Rosewood.*
> 
> Seems you all post when you find a good bit of stick.
> I bought a stack of New Guinea Rosewood,
> ...


Congrats on a good purchase. The only place I see wood like that is on a screen.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Do another, do another.*

This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Hey Larry,
Now that is a lot of real nice timber….....good one Mate.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


theres gold in them thar' boards !
great score .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Great looking timber. Don't you have any branches on your trees in Australia


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Oh my….there is drooling in South Dakota….but then I feel like I've cornered the market on linden…it's nice to have lots of wood to choose from…and that's some beautiful wood.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Darn right purdy


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Larry, thats some nice timber.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Hi Larry;

That's a nice stash of wood.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


nice [email protected]!


----------



## Evie (Apr 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


very nice timber, geese, I feel left out now. 
Evie


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Don't worry I have that effect on most people LOL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


It has a beautiful color! What is NGR again?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Matt ,, N ew G uinea R osewood


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Do another, do another.*
> 
> This afternoon went up to the workshop and dressed the rest of the short boards of NGR .. 44 to be exact all 5' long. Only took a few minutes. LOL
> Here be the pictures of the boards as they were dressed and stickered as requested by Bob and Blkcherry. Still have around 40 odd longer lengths [ 8'] to dress for the entertainment unit and the two stationary cupboards.. also two book cases.


Nice grain patterns and color variations : ) Lucky dawg !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*This one is for you Karson*

Karson my good friend.
You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
Let me tell a little story.. 
Once upon a time a few years ago a fellow I know came upon an accident.. a semi trailer [18 wheeler in your parlance] had run off the road and hit a tree.. the tree was a Moreton Bay Fig….[ficus macrophylla]
The truck was a write-off but the only damage sustained by the tree was that one of the branches had broken off.
My friend,,,being a resourceful bloke…turned up with a mobile milling machine and slabbed the branch.
Here are photos of three of the slabs I was given.








































The last two pics are of the rest of the NGR… [New Guinea Rosewood… Matt.] .....that I dressed this morning.
I made a slight error. not all the boards were 8'.... half of the boards were 9' and a few were 10'


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Now THAT is a lumber gloat!! Look at the width of those slabs!! And it was a branch?? Looks like you won the rematch, Larry!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


gee , i just sat down to see what was going on ,
going to look you up ,
and see if you were up to something ,
when the bell sounded , and sure enough here you are !
great wood , good catch .


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


That is so cool.
This site is so refreshing to me because most people I know only see firewood when they look at raw wood. 
That's a big branch!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


I have absolutely no idea what to make with these slabs.. they are only just over an inch thick.. they were thicker but after a few years drying they are just over the inch. 8 foot long and 2 foot wide.
Any Ideas??!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


counter tops ?
coffee tables ?
cutting boards ?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


ok…i think you are only allowed sooo many wood gloats…then you have to pass the torch (maybe not the best device to pass when we are talking wood)...

NICE SLABS…build a boat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


They look like tables or desks to me, but if all else fails, I guess a work bench for LL assembly )


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


A few more and you will have enough for a house!
Nice timber mate!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


That is a nice wood find!! If those come from just one branch I would love to see the tree.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Ha! Elementary, Watson! you can make cutting boards!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Ok. Ok You do have branches. Or at least one, (now dead and cut into slabs)

Some nice wood Larry.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


often times Larry, branches have a lot of stress in them, so be careful what you build with them.
when you rip them they may open up or even close up.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Thanks for the tip Smitty


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Larry, thats a nice haul!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


How about a lot of segmented turnings?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Wow Larry how big was the tree if all that came from a branch


----------



## kenscraft (Mar 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This one is for you Karson*
> 
> Karson my good friend.
> You asked me if here in the land downunder we had any branches.
> ...


Hey Larry about those slabs, if you can't think of anything to do with them, I'll pick them up after the markets and use them for my wishing wells…. Krazy Ken


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Filling up the wood storage.*

I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
























































This last pic is of a few pieces dressed.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


you know don shepherd did a blog on being a tool addict the other day 
I think he should of added the addiction of wood for you

of course im only extremely jeoulous

Hooky


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


well i guess i better finish my house and sell it ,
you are going to need some help ,
cutting all the wood you have !
between you and and deni's rosewood ,
there might just be enough wood ,
for me to make something ?


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Thats a huge amount of cutting boards waiting to be born! The only timber that I can gloat about is Rimu, as no one else will have it. other than that, most of the things you can get her for reasonable price are Radiata pine and DF….
I checked the other day for the price of PH. ~60 NZD per lm (150/50) thats about 40 USD!!! (no, I am not going to convert it to bf)


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Ok I'm jelous and when you want to send me some larry i won't say NO ok best buddie friend for life LOL….......

Andy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Moshel,.. PH here for me is 20 bucks AU for 150 by 50 per metre.. as to BF.. 20 nz$ 13.50 us$ and 16 au$ ... that is your price. My price for a board foot it 6.70 au$. I hope you don't mind me being the ratbag this time.
Pommy shipping is too costly otherwise you would be welcome to some of my timbers \.
Hooky I am addicted to tools also,
David How is the rose wood Deni sent.?

BTW the Wild Cherry [european not american] cost me AU$ 0.37 per board foot, actually worth around AU$ 15.00 per board foot. I also have two pallets of French Walnut.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


the boat lands in l.a. this sunday ,
so no wood until maybe mid august ?
customs , transport ( to denver ) ,
and unloading and separating .
right now it's pine and particle board still .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Larry I am going to have to visit Australia! Hehehe you got to much wood.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I hate you


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Larry i just got a quote for 25kg 150cm x 15cm x 5cm from you to me and have a guess how much LOL…...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I do know that under 1 kilo was AU$ 33 and change to Norway.
Piece of Hairy Oak I sent to Mike. aka stefang.
50cm by 12cm by 1 cm.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


£192.00 so i think i will forget the shipping mate WELLCOME TO RIPOFF BRITAIN LOL….........


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Larry, the sight of all that wood is enough to bring tears to most of our eyes. At this rate you are going to breeze by Karson in the wood collection contest!!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I think this is called hoarding, I saw it once on one of those TV intervention shows. There is help for you…
Hello, my name is Larry and I'm a pack rat…LOL Just kidding…

Nice haul Larry !!

Lisa


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Now that is an amazing collection of wood! You better get busy making stuff so you'll have room for the french walnut!!!!! Between your wood stash, the wee beastie and the fact you have your own series on DVD for and about the Wee Beastie I can't help but become green with envy. You are also my Idol.

Rick


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I am speechless with envy, I would give my left n- for some of that lumber.
you must live in an area that has a mild climate, what with the open sides on your shed.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I'm not jealous--I have bubinga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Larry A nice collection your getting. Is the European cherry a real cherry tree, does it darken with age like the American cherry.

At least my pile is higher than yours.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Yes Karson yours is bigger. LOL I only have 2/3 the amount you have
I don't know about the cherry darkening yet.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Barely a months supply at your present rate of production , Mate : )

Thanks to you and Karson , I now have fingers to point when people tell me that I have too much wood …..
Would it be such a bad thing to be known as a *wood whore* ? 
Or maybe a *woodaholic *would be a nicer term to use.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I actually have several tons of Gum tree slabs [eucalyptus …. you call it lyptus] to work out a spot for.
Wood whore or wood hoarder?
I wood rather be a drunk than an alcoholic… the alcoholic has to attend meetings LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


HAHAHAHAAHAA….10-4 GOOD BUDDY : )


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


how about shipment to NZ? we are so close!!!!
(would never pass through MAF. you can smuggle weapons of mass destruction, drugs - no one will care. but try smuggling an apple into NZ - boy, you are in BIG trouble)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Are your slabs actually "Lyptus" which is a Hybrid cross of two euc's and a registered trademark ? I've got a couple of boards that actually have a bit of figure in them. Most Lyptus that I've seen to date is pretty much straight grained like Mahogany , but has a nice color to it like Cherry. I don't know if it darkens like Cherry though.
Here's a pic of a Maple , Lyptus and PHeart C Board that was online.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Purpleheart-Lyptus-Cherrywoods.jpg


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Lyptus is very popular here as a decking timber, but I don't think thats what he has - I don't think this hybrid exists for enough time to reach the size for slabbing.

Eucaliptus slabs are very nice - very swirly. I saw several terrific coffee tables made from crosscut slabs of Eucaliptus (usually near the base where its really interesting and huge).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I'm not a wood horder. I'm a lucky purchaser from people willing to give wood away cheaply.

Buy green, buy cheap. Store for 10 years.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Larry, so that's where you store your empties? Second to last picture….
Nice

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


lisa , those are all short scraps ,
covering the bottles behind !
that one must not have gotten hidden yet .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


WOW now that's a super load of wood


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Wow…You buiding a house…lol…

You better get busy making projects….

At least now I can say there is a wood collector worse then me! I've got a bit of catching up to do…


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


I have seen lumber yards that do not have as much lumber as you and Karson….thats just not right, lol.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Please refer here to see a slab of gum tree or eucalyptus. and yes it is not really lyptus as it is not the hybrid.. just a bit of old gum tree. lots of them around here in OZ.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


looks like your shed's getting a bit full…
hmm…postage to NSW? lol
jj


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Young Master Broda. no postage .. pick up only.. LOL


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


its cheaper to collect stamps…...............takes up less room too


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


Roman, sure its cheaper to collect stamps, but it costs a fortune to make a cutting board from them


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


The color of Your eucalyptus slab looks like freshly milled Cherry ,Larry. Plenty of figure in that one : ) Thanks for the link to your other post !


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Filling up the wood storage.*
> 
> I finally got the other rack [I bought 2 and put one inside.] into the wood storage area… Went down to my mate Pat's Demolition yard and picked up 3 of the 5 pallets of European Wild Cherry that I had stored there. [These boards are of various length and width and thickness… mainly 2' long. 1 to 2'' thick and up to 4'' wide.] The other 2 are coming tomorrow.
> Even though we had them wrapped they were stored outside and they are slightly damp.. oh well the first 4 pallets made it into the wood storage area unscathed. yep 9 all up. We got most of the cherry pieces into the racks. Hopefully will get the rest into storage tomorrow morning,
> ...


amazing…

is that a kuala bear running around the trailor?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*This time Camphor Laurel !*

Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….








ll








ll








ll








ll








ll
The Smallest log is only 18 " long and the longest is nearly 5' ... all are over 12" in diameter..
I started to seal the ends but I figure my time is worth more than that of the neighbors young son… so I will pay him to seal them while I am busy in the inspirational chair… lol
Slowly but surely I am catching up with you Karson…of course you will always have a taller pile than me.. I can't stack it as high as you do.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Good grab, Larry!!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


I just had a very large camphor tree cut down and removed for a job. We did not save any of it. I did, however, save a 3 1/2 foot lower section and large upper crotch of a large pecan tree we also removed. I had the tree guys cut it down the middle to make it more manageable. The only camphor we try to get is the red type and this one was not red.

What do you intend to do with the camphor wood?


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Nice snag, I cant wait to see what you do with it!

Rob


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Nice gloat!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


must be all that clean living you do ,
along with just going for it ( life ) !

good on you ,bro .
you deserve the best ,
even if it has to be delivered !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


The Trojan Horse is the rolling cart that I use to get to the top 3 levels. But I wish you the best in your wood collection business.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


nice haul…they have trees in ausie world?


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


you are an evil man, Larry. how are you going to mill it? (I just have a portable mill here, so just hop by anytime. its right down the road)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Moshe…I have Friends with a mill [right down the road]


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Great score Larry. Can't wait to see the projects from this.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


that'd be right….
just the other day I post a gloat on some camphor I got from a nieghbour and now you come in with about 10 times what I got…

not fair lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Fine load Larry. I know you will be making some great stuff with it. Is camphor Laurel aromatic? I'm thinking about the camphor they use in moth balls (and just generally showing my ignorance).


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


great score of timber and you are doing the environment a good tern ( one more pesky weed gone to a good cause)

Hooky


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Have your friend Col deliver some this way after its mill…great friend and fine Larry…Blkcherry


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


If anybody can make that camphor "sing", it's you Larry.

So play a tune and see what comes of it!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


well i figure with this new score and the other treasures you will bring to michigian for the lj get togeather, all of us there will benifit…yea haw…....ill help pay for the gas larry…....and you must have heard who was coming with there red outfit…..thats gotta be worth some lumber right there…....if i can learn to skip rocks across the pond…surely you can drag a few boards to the party…...share and share alike is what i was taught….


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Now I'm jealous!!!! I can not wait to see the the transformation of these logs into boards and projects!!!! Nice score!!!!!!
Ken


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Will you air dry it after milling or is the whole of Austrailia just one big kiln ? LOL


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


Good score mate.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *This time Camphor Laurel !*
> 
> Hi guys … It sure pays to tell everyone you know what you are doing..Yesterday a mate told me he was dumping a trailer load of Camphor Laurel… I was too busy to go all the way up the mountain to collect the tree he had cut down.. lucked out… he brought the trailer down the mountain to me.. or at least near enough for me and good friend Col to go and collect it.. a few minutes around the corner….
> 
> ...


I've been telling everyone I know, too, and you're right. It does pay off. I had a friend point out an entire fallen Victorian Box tree, AKA Australian Cheesewood (Pittosporum undulatum). The city had cut it up, but hadn't come to pick it up yet, so I made 2 trips in a hatchback to drag it all home before they returned 

I'm vicariously excited for your new materials. Congratulations!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A stroll through the woods.*

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
.http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


both ran some , but not in sequence
and stopped ? 
the bottom one started again , then quit in a diferent place


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Well ,that definitely made me a bit jealous!
What a stash!

Bob


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


i cant find you in Skype either ,
im allheartojo


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


I do think that you are indeed closing in on Karson. But that is probably a 30 day supply for you so it is going to be hard to catch up as fast as you use it.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Nice selection. I agree with Scott, with the way you use wood there is probablly only a few days worth there


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Sounds like a wood grinder or termites in the background. Better check it out, i'd hate to see a sawdust pile that big )


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Was that an Aussie wood chuck I heard in the background, mate??? Nice stash!!!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


OMG! Don't really know what else to say! Unless I'm working on something, you would laugh at my pile of wood. It fits in a toy box, sometimes I go outside the box and if it's there too long, I have to start pitching. It's not always easy, but I have to. To me, it's not scrap unless it's scrap. Sometimes no piece is to small. But this is crazy. I'll have to come back and read more about you. Is this a living or just a hobby??? I've always wanted a lumber yard in my back yard. You have one. I'm jealous!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


dude…dude…dude…


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Larry, you are living the dream…... My dream!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Thanks Larry.

I'm showing this to my wife & telling her to stop complaining about the size of my wood pile!

But those guys are right, the way you go through it, that should last you a week or so!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


I agree with woodwrecker. Got to show the wife so she won't complain when I bring home another pallet. haha

Great stash. Lots of envy here. More wood then I have EVER used. (and I have built a couple of sheds!)

Scrappy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Just enough for 6,237 1/2 cutting boards and lazy larry's.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


wow….

you win


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Ok mate you win the store of the year award LOL…..........


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


there is just no stopping you! 
what a stash!
Ellen


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


Holy Cow!! Someone leave you a lumber yard in their will? You should be able to manufacture a lot of mulch from this stash.
Enjoy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


larry it was good to see you on skype yesterday and chat .
have fun in melbourne today ( not the show yet , folks ,
they just went to look at the site for the day ) .

when you posted this , it was jerky and jumpy on my computer ,
i put a watch on it as i always do with your posts ,
and as the comments came in , i would open it again ,
and try to look at your stash . NADA !
but it would kick in and stop on it's own ,
so i got to hear the howling of your dingo chewing wood some where off screen .
after a while i had about 8 tabs with this and my computer would just start whining again .
well i would open one and try to look at it , but it would be the wrong tab , so i would go to another one ,
then i was in photobucket loading some pictures , and the noise would start again , then stop .
after about 1/2 hour , i figured how to shut down the tabs one by one , without losing my picture upload .
with my vacuum in one ear and your machine in the other , it was hard to tell what was being talked about by them .
so i shut every thing down and went to bed . ah ! silence .
so this morning , more comments here , and this time i didn't even look at the top , and as i write this ,
your machine is running noise on its own in the background , but no video pics .
so this is my last look at this post , i'll take everyones word you got some nice wood ,
but i already knew that from your posts .
i'll see it when you use it !


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A stroll through the woods.*
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_12_1.flv
> .http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/VTS_13_1.flv


That should just about be enough to keep the shop warm this winter…......


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Not again so soon..!!*

Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
What do you think?
.








The slab Keith is holding looks like a horse's head and he had two that match… Black Wattle.
.








Up against the truck… Ebony… NT Red Ebony….Hairy Oak… and I forget?
.








.Conkleberry.








.Hairy Oak.








.Hairy Oak again.








.Emu Apple Wood.








.Emu Apple Wood again.









.A round TUIT.. lol… White Ghost Gum.. I think that this may be a mirror frame.. Yes?








.More Conkleberry








.From the left.. Bungaroo…Black Wattle… and Beefwood








.I can't remember and Hairy Oak








.Cockleberry and Hairy Oak and Emu Apple,, a stick of Ebony on the side.









Apart from the obvious coffee table of Red Ebony leg and White Ghost Gum top… this timber will be either resawn.. bookmatched of course for Jewelry boxes.. used for small bandsaw boxes or recut into pen blanks and Knife scales.
Is there any interest in this..????
Larry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...











.








Some more… White Ghost Gum Burl on a Red Ebony stump..


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Nice haul, Larry! 
Conkleberry?? Whatever that is it sure is pretty stuff…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


That's some beautiful stick you have there.
You do fall into some great finds.
Great for you, can't wait to see what it all ends up to be.

Lisa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Congrats on a good haul Larry! I'm sure with your creativitiy and work ethic that it won't take long to convert all that timber into something beautiful. It will be fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Larry, I'm getting a headache just thinking of things to make out of that haul. LOL. Great haul. I'm sure we will be seeing some pretty awesome things coming soon. Good luck with your woodworking show.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


With that wood & your touch, good things are coming I'm sure !!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Nice score degoose!!!!
Ken


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Degoose - I think that headless guy named "I can't remember" is about to steal your "Hairy OaK".

LOL!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


gorgeous…


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


unbelieveable haul…....great looking stuff!!!!!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


That white ghost gum ring makes me (kinda) want to take a bit like this, run it around the gnarly inner edge to make the front half of the depth into a raised-panel look, blended into the back half still being ragged and natural, then mount some glass behind it, maybe with a few bars of custom leading, like this, then build a quaint little wall cabinet that follows its shape to just fit it - a rounded cabinet, maybe a half-inch smaller all around so the door obscures it. Might be cool to see the cabinet made out of curved pieces of thick, beautiful hardwoods in contrasting colors that puzzle-fit together from the front, so when the door is opened, there's some cool edge-on joinery to see at the thick, front edges of the cabinet proper.

I'm just rambling, though.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Larry: Some great looking wood. o Now your 150 boards are less some more.

You keep this up and you'll go with none left.

Good luck on the wood show.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Nice haul Larry. Wish I wasn't so far away…............LOL


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Beefwood…. It's whats for dinner.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


that Conkleberry looks awsome all that wood what i find i can only imagine what it will all become


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Beautiful, simply beautiful


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


another great haul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


I remembered the "I forgot" timber…. it is Athol Pine… also called Squiggly pine… or at least that is what Keith called it when he dropped off another load of exotic central Queensland timber… yesterday…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


OMG this is insane Larry.
Where do you put it all ?
Would like to see the grain on that squiggly pine if you can post one?

Lisa


----------



## kefus (Apr 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Not again so soon..!!*
> 
> Sorry to have to do this but this morning I got a call from Aaron at Torque Work Centres.. He had a new client buying a Torque Work Centre and he saw the boards that I took up on Tuesday to be boxed and shipped to Melbourne for the Working with Wood Show next week… He had a few bits of timber on board and wanted to do a deal for a few of my cutting boards.. he was super impressed and wanted to do a swap… Aaron rang to see if I was home… a few hours later Keith turned up…. a little dickering and this is what I got… some for me and some on consignment … I think I might just be able to sell some of this divine central Queensland timber. Maybe in Melbourne…..
> What do you think?
> ...


Larry, Take that roundtuit and insert a starburst lazy larry in it but leave it with the natural edge.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*

Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…

From the left standing up.. Malee….false Sandalwood….Hairy Oak…..Dead Finish…Beef wood…..Emu Apple..

Mallee

False Sandalwood

Hairy Oak

Close up of the Hairy Oak.. looks like a YAK

Small leaf Beefwood… not to be confused with large leaf Beefwood… LOL

Emu Apple wood

Dead Finish

A banana finger of Queensland Red Cedar. Scheduled to be a sign.

This is for Lisa… Squigggly Pine… I think… Athol Pine..

x


Just a few more shots of the grain…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Wow Larry Thats a lot of cool wood


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Wow! I've never seen hairy oak before. Do you have to shave it before you can saw it?
Wood is so fascinating and there are so very many varities from all over the world.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Greg… the hair falls out all over the floor… makes a hell of a mess..
Jim… I only play with cool wood… lol


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Larry all of your wood is "COOL WOOD" If not before, then when you are done it is the coolest!

About the hairy oak…..Did you spell that wrong? It looks more like YUCK then YACK.. haha

Great gloat.

Scrappy


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


good thing you shaved awhile back there larry…man…stand you up nect to the harry oak…we might haul off the wrong one….ha….....or heck if i lived there…id have to wear a sign…live person…no chain saw's allowed…....well that is a good haul…i can show ya how to store it…..grizzman


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


looks like another duststorm downunder - tell you're mates - run for the hills


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Do you now own all the wood in Australia????
Ellen


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


I didn't realize hairy oak was actually hairy! Makes sense


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Gary…. I had to post the close up…hairy oak… hairy.. ok It actually is called Hairy Oak. Allocasaurina!
Grizz that is just a early morning pic of me… lol How would you store Hairy Oak… in a salon.. lol.. or a barber shop Ha Ha
Ellen who is only 35… I only own most of the timber in Australia..and I have some of it for sale… there is actually a little bit more available.. 
sorry Eric… I now have a really good extractor… lol
Scrappy… Yak not Yuck.. hairy not Larry


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Hairy Oak, beauty and the beast all-in-one then. Good, but strange (or strangely named) wood haul. What you called pine looks more like Mahogany to me, or at least a hardwood. By the way Larry, I now have a plan on what to do with the hairy oak. I hope it will meet with your approval when finished. As you can see, I need a lot of time to get things done. I had hoped to be in the shop today, but will be putting winter tires on two cars instead. Whoopie!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Larry can you shave the hairy oak i would love to look at the lace wood grain

my favorite wood is sheoak its close relative

Hooky


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the grain pics.
Not as squiggly as I thought.
Love the hairy oak,
reminds me of my legs in the dead of winter…..LOL

Lisa


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Larry,
Next time put a red dress on the hairy oak!
Ellen


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


That Hairy oak looks interesting. Besides making a mess with the hair, how is working with it?

Innovator


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Somw interesting timbers. Not only is the wood wierd but the names are also.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Hairy Oak looks like a quick fire starting kit…interesting woods Larry thanks for posting…BC


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


after you get through all the hair, is there any wood left?
how about some pics of the grain of those woods.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Yer Shaggy oak needs a hair cut!!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A little more of the Western Queensland Timbers.*
> 
> Keith tuned up yesterday with some more timber…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Got some sweet timber there mate….well done.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Leopard Wood this time..*

A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin. 


This a graceful tree that lines many suburban streets and parks. They are perfect as a screen against the hot western sun, the light filtering though the leaves, highlighting their delicate shading.









.








.








.








.








.








.
And for those who wood like to see a Camphor Laurel…...










And here is the Moreton Bay Fig… ficus macrophylla…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Build another shed with it!! Then youi'll have room for the next great find!!

Larry, Do you use the barnch wood?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Hmmm….if someone asked me if I wanted the wood….I would not even take a second to reply…LOL….you bet I would….when can you fill my truck?

Great gloat….that is some beautiful stuff too…..I have a few select pieces for turning….and they were not cheap.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


looks good…BUILd a boat…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


I will let you build the boat, Matt
Bob I use all the timber, up to a point..
Reggie… Drive your truck over and I will fill it… also if you go to San Diego you can see a Moreton Bay Fig that was planted for the 1912 expo there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


I was wonder 'cause I've seen comments saying not to. How do you decide what is a usable branch and what isn't? Or maybe I should ask what you can use branches for and what you shouldn't??


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


If only my truck went through water!...... Just wanted to say, I believe there is another of those trees planted in Santa Barbara….if not it is a very close replica…..Do you know if those knees on the ficus can be cut like they do to the cypress (at least the roots look like cypress type knees)? The cypress is not harmed by cutting the knees off….it just grows more.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


There is a lot of different opinions out there.. regarding branches… I have not had any problems but then I have no used them much,,, the Moreton Bay Fig I have is over 600 mm wide slabbed from a branch and it is stable at the moment … have not ripped it yet.. I know a lot of folks turn branches.. problem is that there is little heartwood color in most branches..
Rob..I dont have a slabber.. so I am waiting till I have a larger amount of logs and will get in a portable bandsaw mill.. have some camphor and now some leopard and have been given some african walnut… or so I have been told. He is going to deliver.. so I have not seen it yet…will post more on this when it is all cut…


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


the bark of the leopard wood looks similiar to our sycamore


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Rob check out my BLOG on Ficus Macrophylla.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Nice gloat!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


I be envious! I just bought about 28 bd ft of leopardwood a few weeks ago.(Ain't cheap)
I saw it and liked it alot. Do not have a particular project for it yet… but the wood is there now for when I figure out what it will become in its new life.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


that's a ROARING good find !!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


yea nice gloat..if ya want i have a special way of stacking it where it will season just right…...have you ever played a card game called 52 pick up…if so …you will understand the stacking method..lol….....you might need to build a new shed roof…..


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


It looks a lot like our Sycamore trees.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Larry more wood yea ,out of room yea, seems like I've heard this song before, But it's a great song congrats mate. enjoy


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


you can always put some on a raft and nudge it my way!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Moshe wait for the incoming tide…


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing what you make out of these, and what they look like inside! I'm also curious to know if the very dark rings in some of them will dissipate. I had some olive with beautiful rings like that, and after the logs dried for awhile, there were no dark rings yet, and it was all uniform.

Nice haul! Congratulations!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


You can leave some at my place too… I'll make room.
I'll be on the Cape Cod coast watching for the raft.
Ellen


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


That last tree, the Moreton bay? I wonder if you could take a sapling and make a Bonzai tree out of it, that would look awsome, I bought a whole bunch of different seeds for those and tried my hand at raising some but out of all the seeds none grew, someone told me I should have froze them in the freezer to germinate first Anybody know about that and could give me a tip ot two on raising trees from seeds. Thanks for the post my friend loved the look of the wood and the trees look great also, can't wait to see what you make next


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Larry: A nice pile of wood.

The problems that I've heard about branches is

1: You have more sapwood because the branch is not as big as the trunk and 
2: the wood is a reaction wood. Meaning the branches grew while the wood was bending and once you start cutting it into slices it then releases some of the bending stress and the wool planks are now bowed.

Smaller pieces where the wood doesn't have the ability to bow as much, can be jointed straight after drying.

Trees that grow over a stream, where they bend to get to the light have the same problem. That's why forest trees are the best. They all grow straight to the light at the top of the forest canopy.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Leopard Wood this time..*
> 
> A mate was cutting down a Leopard tree [Caesalpinia ferrea] and asked if I wanted the wood… I had to think about this for a while because I am running out of room lol..
> Leopard trees have mottled shiny bark that someone thought looked like a leopard's skin.
> ...


Congratulations on another good haul Larry. I lived in Los Angeles when I was a young kid, and our next door neighbor had a fig tree. It had a beautiful smooth very clean looking light gray bark. It was a mature tree and produced fantastic figs each year.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Late arrival of MY present....*

This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..








.








.








.








.








.









Also glued up some blanks for some large Lazy Larrys… similar to this..
.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Wow! They are beautiful beast of lumber. Are they for your own use? How lucky you are…
I hope he will drop by my shop with bunch of beautiful lumber on next year x'mas eve thinking that my shop is yours!....ha ha ha…!

Now you met the real Santa! LOL

P/S Have you got idea what to do with those beautiful lumber?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


This is indeed a wonderful Christmas present. Just the wood alone would have been a great gift but getting it fully dressed is "going way beyond the call of duty". I just hope you have someplace to store all this lumber.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Now I see where the board in the "PRojects' section came from.
That is mighty nice wood. I can see a ton of cutting boards being made from those!
Ellen


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for some of that Camphor to make it to my place here in the states…..............LOL

Hint: Hint:


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


I have must of be bad this year, but instead of coal and things being as tough as they say, I got wood. You know like Padauk,Cocobolo,and Olivewood.I think my woodturning son squealed on me.
Larry I would like drive by and check out your X-mas gift, but somehow I don't think that would work.
Tom


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


What a great looking Christmas present. Thats some cool looking wood.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Santa can make it around the world in 1 day!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


150 b/f is a great gift whenever you get it!! Great job Larry!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


That's a pretty nice Christmas Present.

You must have been a good boy.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


lazy lumber baron !

what good fortune .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


That's some great looking wood!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


You are truly blessed with good friends that's beautiful wood.I got some nice things too.Alistair ps merry Christmas.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


That's a proper gloat and a fantastic gift. 
Happy new year.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


that is some nice looking wood


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Must be nice, and here I am tearing apart some old oak skids to get some free wood. L.O.L. I must of been real bad, I didn't even get a lump of coal.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Nice score!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


man larry…your a spoiled brat…lol…did i say that…..that is some nice wood…..merry christmas to you and yours…..grizzman


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


no santa don´t come araund in one day

and Im with patron he will just sit there in his corner and smile all over his face 
thinking this year harvest wasn´t so bad at all

congrat´s with your nice wood

and now back to the shop and make something that LJ´s can be inspired of

Dennis


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Outstanding wood from an outstanding freind. Looking forward to seeng many more of your boards from this.

Went and looked at your project post.(missed it earlier) Very nice boards. I really liked the ease of just rounding the edges and you are done.haha

Keep up the great work.

Scrappy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


Good move larry!! )


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


What a great haul! That is some beautiful wood.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late arrival of MY present....*
> 
> This afternoon I received a call from Ken … LJ kenscraft…. letting me know he had been running late on Xmas Eve …. so he was now delivering my belated Xmas Gift…almost 150 Board Feet of Camphor Laurel … All the boards are DAR… full one inch thick dressed… from 8 inches to 14 inches wide…. from 2 and 1/2 feet to nearly 5 feet long… 38 of them… and 32 precut cutting boards…. Spent a few minutes this afternoon making a couple of boards from the precut pieces…did not turn out to bad at all..
> 
> ...


I wonder if Santa delivers Bubinga also!

Nice wood. I know you will make good use of it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Another Visit by Keith..*

Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…

Some more conkleberrry in the barrow… and two long boards of Hairy Oak..

There are 3 roots of Olive wood and one branch… as well as some Emu Apple and Mulga.

In this shot there is some Crows Ash at the end on the right…

This is a close up of the Olive tree root that has been quickly wire brushed… will end up a the base for a coffee table…


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing the coffee table.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


Me too!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


and me!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


Nice gloat!!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


Nice looking wood!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


Cooooool wood, dude.
Have fun and post pics.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


Nice stockpile of wood. Also looking forward to seeing the coffee table.
What are you planning for the Hairy Oak?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Visit by Keith..*
> 
> Had another visit by my mate keith yesterday and he brought me some more timber…
> 
> ...


When I see some of the twisted and what appear to be small pieces you get I am always amazed how much you seem to get out of it. Congrats on the haul mate!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Slabs and Burls.*

Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…








Clint and Nikki Decke specialize in local timbers from around the family farm…

All of their timbers and burls have been sourced locally from surrounding private properties and forests manages by The Department of Conservation And Land Management (CALM) between 1992 and 2004. This has allowed them to acquire rare, high grade feature timber which has been stripped, stacked and air-dried in their shed.

"In the beginning (1992) our weekdays were spent running the farm, raising beef cattle and doing horticultural farming and our weekends were busy collecting wind fallen old growth trees. We would cut the logs to length and then into slabs and put the timbers away to air dry naturally. Today we still work the farm but our timbers are quickly becoming our primary focus."

*Nikki Decke*










They have a wide variety of slabs and burls in stock, primarily Marri, Karri, Jarrah, and Black Butt.










Marri Slab..








Karri Burl.








Jarrah Slabs.








Blackbutt Slab.
The time has now come to open the shed doors and make all of this unique hardwood available to the craftsmen around the world. All of the slabs and burls are available as "raw" timber or "surfaced", ready for you to make that special piece of West Australian hardwood furniture.
For more infomation on the Trees themselves check out…

Forests of the Southwest.
PS… no I did not buy any … but I would have liked to… well maybe a small piece…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


Oh the Karri burl. Beautiful. You lucky bastard. There I've said it.

Martyn


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


I would love to make a box out of Blackbutt wood just so I could chuckle every time I told someone about it ( like in junior high ).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


Ah common Larry Buy one of each kind.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


Wow I guess its time to have a board ft contest Larry Vs Karson who has the most board ft.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


they are beautiful slabs

fancy someone living 5000kms away and telling me of a wood supplier in my own back yard

thanks for the photos

I will look them up

Hooky


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


Dreweling


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


Wonderful wood Larry. You are fortunate to have such diversity where you live. Am I green with envy? You bet.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


I would love to get ahold of some, but it would cost way to much to get it to me..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Slabs and Burls.*
> 
> Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.
> have come all the way across the country from the centre of south western Western Australia to be part of the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show this week end….. bringing with them some of the most fantastic Slabs and Burls I have ever seen…
> ...


Nice burls.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What a load of Camphor...*

Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
























I figure it to be about a cubic metre or just under…

75 percent of the boards are dressed to 25 mm [1 inch] and the other rough sawn at about 32 mm


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Nice gloat!!!


----------



## SafferinOz (Jul 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Very nice score!!


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Damn, if shipping costs weren't so much…............

I'd trade even up for my recent load of Black Walnut.

Maybe when they invent the transporter - probably charge for that as well though. ;-)

Let me take a wild guess what you will be making with all this - cutting boards maybe?????

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Lucky dawg!! )


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Curious, does it smell like Camphor when cut?

Nice stash…!


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


awesome score larry!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

Man! You could make cutting boards for* all* of Oz with that haul! 
Congrats, you lucky son of a gun.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Nice Larry,

Lee


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


That is some nice wood, Larry. Congratulations.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Does camphor wood smell like camphor (the medicine/essential oil)? If so, does it retain the smell for long time like cedar?


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Larry, do you mind answering milady Rivergirl, whether the camphor wood has any smell before , during and after cutting. And if it does, whether it smells as medicine camphor.

Excuse Larry milady, he might have a flu, a common decease during springtime.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a load of Camphor...*
> 
> Good Mate Ken …from Kenscraft Wedding Wishing Wells… dropped by with a load of Camphor Laurel… he gets it from Byron Bay on the mid coast of NSW…
> 
> ...


Fernando- Larry emailed me a while back and his reply was yes, yes and yes.  He also told me that in Asis camphor wood has been historically used to make chests- sort of like fancy cedar chests here in the U.S


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*

My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…

He wanted me to break it down and dress it up…2/3 for him and I keep 1/3… good deal…

The slab was just over 2 metres [6 feet] long and 50 mm [2 inches] thick and just wide enough to fit in my thickenesser.. ie 380 mm [or 15 inches] wide..

It was a good thing that the slab was both flat and straight… otherwise I would have had to take it over to the TWC to flatten one surface… my jointer is not that wide… but as I said flat and straight…

Since there were a few large cracks running through part of the slab, we decided that the best use for it was a few small boxes and a serving tray…..I cut it into more manageable pieces …

Here is a shot of the last piece I crosscut on my sled…









Even in the rough sawn state you can see the cathedral rays… nice bit of lumber…

After cross cutting… it went into the 15 inch Carb-a-tec Thicknesser … you can see from this shot the before and after ….went through it like butter…and revealed such a lovely grain.









There is also a good deal of spalting in the board..

Next step was to have a straight edge to reference from… so off to the jointer..









50 mm is a little thick … so now we slipped over to the bandsaw and did a quick resaw..









Sorry to scare you all… with photos of me.. and too lazy to change the blade so I did the resaw with the 1/4 inch blade that was on the bandsaw… took it slow and steady and did a fair job of it…

When I had finished with the resaw and run the boards through the thicknesser again… I laid them out and checked the book match….









A little Mineral Turpentine to bring out the grain and color… and another close up of the grain in the next photo..









A tiny bit of fiddleback… quilting… on the end…

I am thinking that this will be the perfect piece for the top of a small end table..

Stay tuned…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Great piece you got there Larry ;-)) No end grain boards :-((


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Larry that is my favourite bit.
Planning a project to fit the wood and that will be a sweet project. 

Jamie


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Pretty stuff there, Larry! Makes me eager to find time for the shop again, hopefully soon!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
That's sweet looking timber mate.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


pretty!!!! never saw cedar like that. want to swap a slab with TBW?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Very nice wood, Larry
that bookmatch is something else!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


I been dabbling in resawing stock here lately and feel like they all are like a box of "Cracker Jacks" with some sort of neat prize waiting on the inside…lol

Good looking stock Larry! Look forward to seeing what comes of it….


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Nice work, Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood Larry. I could hardly believe that you resawed that piece without a fence and got such a good result. It shows how practice makes perfect. Good work and good wood. That's what it's all about.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Thanks every one… 
Mike the photo did not show the fence… I am good but not that good… here is a pic of the Magswitch Resaw Fence…









The timber only connects to the fence at the roller bearings… this allows to adjust for drift…Makes resawing so easy… even I can do it…


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Nice Graining !!!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Gorgeous stuff!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What to do with a slab of White Cedar?*
> 
> My good mate and fellow woodworker, Col, lobbed over yesterday with a small slab of White Cedar…
> 
> ...


Very beautifull wood Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*And now the offcuts...*

There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..

That is after I bookmatched the resawn piece…

I set up the Incra Mitre Express and using a Magswitch as a stop cross cut some 12 mm [1/2 inch] pieces of endgrain…these were 200 mm [8 in] by 50 mm [2 in] .... and then book matched them









I did one glue up with 8 pieces… destined for a serving tray..









This pic is taken showing the other 6 part glueup… to be made into a box










The sides are also made of White Cedar with the inlay set in a rebate at the top and the ply base in a groove routered in the side….








The box was made with mitres and I have added brass filigree to the corners.









A few coats of Danish oil and brass hinges… or might I make some timber hinges… I am of two minds… maybe work that out later… and also a felt lining… forrest green seems appropriate…It will only be very shallow but enough to showcase a very smart piece of jewellery.









Stay tuned…


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


What a great pattern….nice one Larry.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


WOW.. your offcuts are better than my regular cuts!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


That grain is crazy!
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


That was fast work, Larry. Nice reuse of small stock to a pretty and useful end.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


Beautiful bookmatching Larry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


Fantastic Larry. I learn something from every post you make. This was a perfect way to use that bookmatched piece (a box of course).


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


I am staying tuned alright. I think something really nice is going to hatch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


Amazing wood and work to boot!!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *And now the offcuts...*
> 
> There were a few bits and pieces left over after I milled the one third of the slab of White Cedar that Col gave me for milling his two thirds..
> 
> ...


never book matched a lid befor cool idea


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Offcuts... the sequel...*

I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
i








Here it is with one coat of wipe on poly applied..









There has been movement in the workshop … I have attached the hinge.. used a slot cutter on the router table to mortise the rebate for the hinge… and added a bar and ball chain..









Add a little green felt to a piece of 3 mm ply wood and hey presto a really cool base for the box..
And of course… it would not be complete without just one more teaser…









Stay tuned…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Your box turned out beautiful Larry with that end grain pattern on the lid. I really like the other box too. That stripe on the lid seems to coordinate with with the rest of the box.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Your salvo left me lying on the ground bleeding…...will I recover?

Just one shot at a time, please….....you have left my senses saturated, and my ego deflated.

Seriously, those are really cool boxes…...........

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


PS

The first two comments on this post are from some far flung places relative to you, Norway and Alaska….......LJ's is an interesting and fun place…......

Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Yeah, let's hear it from South Africa too ) I can't get over that end grain. Is that all natural or did you rout teh patterns in it?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


looks like three old men larry when you open the box, nice work buddy, you big tease you.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Nice Larry…Very classy looking


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Oh wow, those are looking really nice.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Those are great!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


I bow to the Master!!

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!

Lew


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


You definitely have an eye for pattern Larry.
Nice job, as usual !


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Thats really pretty and what an idea, might have to try something like that, but on a smaller scale. I have just the piece of wood too. Now just have to find it and check it out again.
Might just have to watch these blogs of your from now on.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


Really good looking boxes.

That pattern on the first one is impressive.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Offcuts... the sequel...*
> 
> I have recently posted the endgrain glue up and how I made the box…
> i
> ...


cool look on the boxes 
was the z pattern in the lid glue up on the 2nd box on purpose ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Woods new to me...*

Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.










The following photos are of the different timbers that he brought…








White mahogany -Eucalyptus acmenoides








Jarrah -Eucalyptus marginata








BlackButt -Eucalyptus patens








Karri -Eucalyptus diversicolor








Wenge -Millettia laurentii

I look forward to trying these new timbers…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Larry, you are blessed my friend, and you have every right to gloat with all the fine woods you get your hands on down there. I also think you are doing them justice with the beautiful stuff you make.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


A great assortment of woods Larry, that is the sort of friend we all need. My best find lately was from Bunnings
cutoff bin where I found 2 dozen foot long pieces of Merbeu decking. Look forward to seeing what you produce from your gifts.


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Hey Larry, obviously you received this timber after I left yesterday, otherwise a few pieces may have found their way out into my car….LOL!
Thanks once again for a very interesting morning, as well as an SCMS, I now have added that Incra to my wish list!
Thanks again.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Super COOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


gee larry, what a nice haul, i know you will do it justice , them is some beautiful timbers…..have fun…...


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Wow what interesting wood just waiting to be turned into something. Larry these are all woods you never worked with before did you ever have an allergic reaction to any species? I always think about that before trying different woods. Looking forward to see what you make from you new acquisition.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


can't wait ta see what u come up with


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful timber. Sure wish somebody would visit me and leave some wood, Congratulations to you my friend.


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Wow…..good looking lumber. That Karri -Eucalyptus diversicolor piece almost looks ebony after the trial finish (at least that's what I think you've done) and at least from what it looks like in the photo. Lucky man!

I also like the color of that brew sitting on the top left corner of the table that all that wood is sitting on, he,he


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Excellent - nothing like new timber…...nice score Larry!

Jeff


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Some gems there larry …. dying to see what your brain comes up with using them.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


I like black butt!!! Oops!!!


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


New timber for you makes me curiouse to see what you are going to do with it. I will keep an eye on your coming projects.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


I've got a Karri board. I bought a piece to make a pen for my daughter - She is also a Karrie.

Nice looking wood.


----------



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you do with these timbers….let's go….I'm waiting…...


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Nice wood score! Can't wait to see some amazing projects with all your new timbers.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


That's it I am coming to Australia! 

I am sure we will be seeing some great looking boards soon.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


That's quite a haul, Larry. Nice.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


That's a good selection Larry. You have some hard pieces there.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Purdy wood, buddy. I envy you.

Paul


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Beautiful timber!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Woods new to me...*
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from a friend who brought me some timbers I have not used before.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what becomes of those wonderful grains you have to work with.
-Don


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Who painted the timber purple...*

Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?









Those of you who have used purple heart know that it is naturally purple…but when you dress or sand it… it goes brown…

If as most of you know you leave it in the sun or UV light in the workshop… hey presto… back to purple…









This piece was partially covered to prevent the whole board from turning Purple.










Here are a few shot of the last of the big bits of purple heart I bought a few years ago…









I initially bought over 2 cubic metres [800 odd board feet] in 3.6 metre [12ft] lenghts 150 by 50 mm…. [2×6 inch].....this is the last three lengths cut to usable size… 700 mm [28 in…] and run through the thicknesser to remove the weathering..

As you can see the color has returned after a few hours in the sun..

If you are interested in buying any of this timber.. you will need to attend the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood show… and be quick… It disappears quickly.. It will be available from the T & G Creations stand….see Trevor or Geoffry … in the outside area…


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


This is exciting news! I've had it backwards. I always thought you had to avoid the sunlight, or coat it in a UV shield, because the UV would turn it from purple to brown. Next you'll tell me you're supposed to use the sharp end of the chisel on the wood!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


That's a Great Stash Larry…
I don't know if I'd leave it out in the yard like that though
it's beginning to take on the color of the flowers…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


You should have seen the whole lot when I first bought it… what you see there is 1/10 of that…
Next post is the New Guinea Rosewood I picked up today…just under 200 board feet.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Deep Purple?


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Larry….you are a skite.
That is beautiful timber


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about working with purple heart.
How do you keep it that way in a project?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


dang you make me darkgreen now

lookforward to see the batch of the rosewood

Dennis


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood Larry. What I really want to know is how you got the grass to look like there is a dark man wearing a ball cap laying across it. I suppose you are going to tell me that is done by sunlight as well 

As you can see, breathing sawdust has negative effects on the mind. Thank God every day for your dust collection system


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Oh, how that timber would look on my workbench being made in to something.
You always get the best wood Larry.

I can't wait to see the next batch.

And thank you for the tip on restoring the color of purple heart.
I must admit that I had the same notion as Gary; that leaving it out in the sunlight took the color, not brought it back.
Thanks again Larry.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm another one of those folks that had the UV and Purpleheart color backwards. Who knew…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Where on Earth does someone find 800 board feet of purpleheart!?


----------



## Grizzled_Buckeye (May 6, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Nice!

Love that purpleheart! The wife's got me trying to make a table out of the stuff. A better name for it might be "splinterwood," though. She's gotten tired of digging out the splinters, every time I forget to wear my gloves…

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


I'm taking my brown purple heart out for tan this weekend!!!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

Pardon me, but when I went to school (I think our math prof was Pythagoras), 150mm x 50mm translated to 2×6 inches, not 1×6 which would be 25×150mm.

Picky picky picky, eh? 

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Paul ,., good pickup… have amended the post… BTW did he not have a teaching assistant, Hypotenuse ??


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Who painted the timber purple...*
> 
> Purple heart…I still get people wanting to know how I get timber this colour….do I paint it..or is it a stain?
> 
> ...


Larry thanks for posting this I had a few pieces of purpleheart that werent very purple after i cleane dthem up on the jointer and planer. After a couple of hours in the sun today they are purple again. I will try and get them outside for a longer amount of time and see just how purple they get.
Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Timber for commissions.*

I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].

I purchased 60 lengths 2.1 metres long…[7 ft] which when dressed down, will measure 125 by 25 mm [1 by 5 inch..]




































For all the box/toy makers out there… I will have small peices that could be useful to you… so give me a bell..

I can also supply full lengths [rough sawn or dressed]

A full service is now being offered… dressing… cutting to size…your timber or mine..let me know your needs…certainly cheaper than going to the Big Box Stores.. and a better variety…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Very gorgeous wood. It would probably be a little pricey shipping to here though


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


my my, now isn't that a stack of wood, yes sir, you certainly have a wood gloat, and i wish i could take some off your hands, but there is a small pond in the way, bigger then what i can skip rocks on, so ill have to pass, and just watch you make some beautiful things out of it…congrats Larry…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a stack of timber!

And, I'm with Grizz. If this measly pond wasn't in the way….....

Now go whip some Lazy Larry magic on that stuff mate !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


That is one NICE stack of lumber!

Wish I was closer… would give you a bell! LOL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Now you've given me a case of "wood envy"!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Wish I was over the big Pond so that I could take advantage of some of your great deals.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


I love wood gloats!!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


NICE TIMBER MATE…AS ALWAYS STAY HYDRATED…BC


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Hi Larry. I will come by for some lumber as soon as I take delivery on my new Boeing Dream jet, lol.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Oh yessss… So sweet! Nice haul


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


Nice haul of timber.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


There should be plenty Mike, I'll stop and pick you up ;-)) Nice pile of wood!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


great gloat larry

and a new service too

as if you weren't busy enough

glad things are going good

you deserve it


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for commissions.*
> 
> I have three commissions on the books… this week I went down and picked up the rough sawn boards of New Guinea Rosewood that I needed to make … a large bookcase, a smaller bookcase for DVD and CD… and a tallboy [chest of drawers].
> 
> ...


WOW! look how nice and straight that is.

For a challenge you need your hardwood to look like the pine lumber at the big box stores…. random widths and shaped like a mutant banana…..I mean jeeze, anybody can make nice projects with boards like that!! LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spalted Walnut*

I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..

That is until some boards stored incorrectly got wet and started to grow fungus…

The boards in this photo do not have spalting.









Or very little…then there are these..


















This last pic is of a thicker board that was resawn on the bandsaw and bookmatched..









*NB this is European Walnut..*


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Interesting!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


another first

that split one sure looks good

should be some nice builds


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that you can create spalted wood by burying it for a time and just keep checking it to see when the spalting is just right. I am not sure if it can be done with all woods and the time frame for each wood must be different. I think I will give it a try with a variety of leftover pieces I have.
-Don


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Great lumber for small projects Larry. I used to cut off about 2ft. long logs and stand them on end somewhere inconspicuous in the garden. The spalting process went very fast, a month or two if I remember correctly. It is easy to do here because of our very wet climate.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


I've seen spalted light woods but never spalted walnut… live and learn!
Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple of small pieces. But these look great.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


those will make some really nice projects larry, i wonder if i can get it to do the same here, i might have to experiment and see what happens, maybe i could get into the spalting business…hey, ya never know…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

I wanna see these things with a nice finish on them. Should be outta sight! Great looking wood, buddy. Once again I envy you your private wood collection. I can see the future now: "Right this way, folks! Come visit the Lazy Larry wood museum!" 

Paul


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Certainly different looking.
Thanks Larry.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Interesting development "down under"! I'm sure a project made of that wood will be unique.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


That book matched pair is very interesting!!! Would make a nice pair of small door panels!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Larry, I can't tell if the entire width spalted or just the sapwood/lighter portions??? But it is very distinctive and should make something beautiful.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


And now the question is …What are you going to build to surprise us with , Larry ? : ) 
Nice looking stuff .


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Wow. I'd never seen that either. Cutting boards? Jewelry box tops? That's some lovely wood, Larry!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Looks good. Should make some interesting pieces.

I think anytime wood spends too much time wet some spalting occurs. Have found it in a lot of dead standing trees that we cut.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Yes, European walnut has "spalt" sometimes. I had a bunch of that stuff laying around. spalted wood is pretty common here in the Netherlands.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Very interesting patterns there. I have spaulted maple that needs planning to reveal it's colors. So far reds, oranges, yellows and black. They will make slab tables and boxes.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Hummmm. Very interesting. I'm sure you'll come up with something fantastic with em


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Larry, Here's a board of spalted walnut.








The spalting took place in the log before it was harvested.
I'm saving it for something special!

Best regards,
Don


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Don, that is awesome! I've never seen spalted Walnut before…

Thank you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Mr Butler.,.. you win… that is just gorgeous..


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Spalted Walnut*
> 
> I have never heard of, let alone seen spalted walnut..
> 
> ...


Peace Out Don with that Walnut.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Pen blanks and curly maple.*

MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…

After turning my first pen, I became interested in pen blanks… went to see Trevor… he had told me that they were cutting some New Guinea Rosewood BURL…










Also picked up some Huon Pine, Rose She-Oak, Dorrel [native Olive], Camphor, Tiger Myrtle and some Gutta Percha..









Went down to one of my favourite wholesale timber merchants… I had heard that there was a new guy there…so dropped in to introduce myself… always good to know who you are talking to over the phone…

Well, Eddie turns out to be a real wealth of knowledge… having been in the business for many years…and while we were have a look around we stumbled upon some Queensland Maple… that was quilted…










Only got 10 boards 1.5 metres long… it was 150 mm by 19 mm

Did not have much room… we had been to Carba-Tec and the back was filled with a new dust extractor… Will go back next week and take the trailer and get a heap more… although I think we got the pick of the quilted pieces… the regular grained pieces were still very nice…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Nice haul Larry and I see there is now another skilled craftsman who can explain the virtues of pen turning. Love that quilted maple. I lucked into a few rough sawn boards last year. The first time I saw that shimmer was truly magical.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Some beautiful wood Larry.

Nice to know the wood people.


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Envious! Is all I've got say.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


When are you going make time to turn Pens… when you can make so much more on other things?

Beautiful wood!

Will you be able Sign them with your Laser?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


i will certify this to be an official wood gloat, i would love to be able to share some of this cherry i have, it would be beautiful pens…im so happy for you and the gloat, and yep, always good to know the guys down at the wood store, never know when something wonderful might show up in the warehouse…and your name could be in there head, hey..i better call Larry…he might want this….......yep, good one mate, your the top bloak of the day here at lumberjocks…by cracky…...


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Excellent Haul !!!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


It is so nice to look at this wonderful looking wood and appreciate it's complexity and beauty, knowing you are going to transform it into a piece of art. Great find.
Don


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


you hit the mother lode!! should produce some beautiful products.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood. I just don't have those kind of places here.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


LOL….YOU MADE ONE PEN NOW YOU ARE CHOPPING UP WOOD that you say is "...10 boards 1.5 metres long… it was 150 mm by 19 mm" for PENS…that is ADDICTION…

Just made a few this week me-self…the wood is gorgeous!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Told ya you got the bug lol enjoy your haul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Actually the curly maple is for cutting boards…









And I am not turning… I have a friend who turns… he is going to make the pens for me..
Although I am sorely tempted to get a lathe… but not just yet…
Will see how well the pens actually sell…after all this is my livelyhood… not just a hobby..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Beautiful cutting boards!

Those will sell GOOD!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Larry, you do realize that cutting boards with errors in them now become pen blank material. One morphs into the other. Then you start doing it on purpose.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


It looks like you found a tresor…

Those are going to be some eye catching pens.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Those will make some beauts!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Pen blanks and curly maple.*
> 
> MORE wood you say… but of course… can't have too much wood…
> 
> ...


Turning pens is very addictive Lazza. It might take over your platters.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*










Roughly 200 board feet of Tasmanian Blackwood… got it this week from Trevor… he was having a bit of a clear out… so I got it for a very good price…
There was also some African Mahogany, Melaluca, celery top pine and myrtle…
Will post more pics when I unload … and dress a few boards to see how the grain and colour is…


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. How well does this species of wood machine and respond to hand tools. I've never encountered it before.

(I do have some old Tasmanian postage stamps with Queen Victoria's pic on them….)


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that you are Australian, but you deserve a good old American "you suck" for this. I am totally envious of the wood you have available. Great find sir.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pile o' firewood if you ask me, for a modest fee, I will gladly take it off your hands..


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow good work Larry 
Does he have any more?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy for your good luck getting this Larry, but a little envious too, so your gloat is working!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks to be a nice score.can't wait to see what you do with it!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some Tasmanian Blackwood...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see good stuff coming soon. Nice haul Larry


----------

